# Carpenter ant issue



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Any fipronil based product (such as Termidor) will work well on ants. Treat the nest and spray a perimeter where the soil meets the foundation wall. Spray nearby tree trunks as well.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

You can also line the perimeter of your house with white gravel, if that is a landscaping option. Ants like moist places (which I found out on this site) and the rocks are usually dry.

I also used some Ortho Home Defense and havn't seen any since!!


----------

